# 12 x 12 Shed



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

OK I am pretty sure I can build a shed with out plans but for comfort I'd like to find some basic shed plans to use as a guide before I start. I have been looking all over the internet and man some basic free shed plans are hard to come by. 

So my question, does anyone have a set of plans they can share with me or can point me in the right direction some online?

Thanks,

David


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

How about shedplans.com?

Oops, never mind, you wanted free..


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This site might be of some help.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a nice detailed 12 x 12 hip roof shed,,,,and a couple of other 10 x 12 shed plans.
PM your email address if you're interested in any and I'll fire them off to you.

Rick


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Sent them off.
Let me know if there'e a problem.

Rick


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Home Depo Sheds*

Go to HD, take your cell phone and take pics of the ones on display. Especially the inside framing.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Texas Sawduster said:


> Go to HD, take your cell phone and take pics of the ones on display. Especially the inside framing.


You and I think alike!


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Webster said:


> Sent them off.
> Let me know if there'e a problem.
> 
> Rick


Those will be very helpful thanks.


----------



## zoazoaz (Jun 25, 2012)

*Hip Roof Shed plans for free please & thanks!*

I know this is an old post - but Webster do you still have the 12x12 Hip roof shed plans? Would you be willing to share them with me?

My son and I are needing to build a hip roof shed that can blend well behind our hip roof 1 story 1910 bungalow...in a NC Historic Preservation district and need something to start with for ideas. 


Thanks, 
Z & z


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

zoazoaz said:


> I know this is an old post - but Webster do you still have the 12x12 Hip roof shed plans? Would you be willing to share them with me?
> 
> My son and I are needing to build a hip roof shed that can blend well behind our hip roof 1 story 1910 bungalow...in a NC Historic Preservation district and need something to start with for ideas.
> 
> ...



I sure do still have them, and would be more than happy to share them.
If you still need the plan, pm me your email and I'll send it off.

Rick


----------

